# Shrimp Friends



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...I'm going to be getting shrimp soon (Crystal Reds or Cherries or both). They are going into a 10g that already has a ton of moss in it. I've been thinking of making this a shrimp only tank, but also was thinking about something small. Maybe Killies or something else.

What would YOU put in a 10g shrimp tank to add some diversity?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I personally never suggest shrimp and fish, but I definitely would avoid killifish. Others have insisted to me that threadfin rainbow fish are excellent companions for shrimp because their mouths are too small to consume even brine shrimp. So, perhaps look at some threadfins? 

You also may want to check out my thread on shrimp only tanks once there are a few replies, it might convince you to go shrimp only!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree with PG about the Killie's, some can be quit aggressive. I however do keep fish and shrimp together. I would suggest Endlers, Dwarf Platys, Cory's, and Licorice Gouramis. All these fish seem to ignore the shrimp and they have very small mouths.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Killies do not get along with shrimp (at least golden wonders, panchax, and gardenei dont). Most killies are more agressive than livebearers. Peaceful tetras (neons, cardinals, rummynosed, pristella) do fine with shrimp. My C paleatus don't bother them, even allow them to lay on them. My loaches (black kuhli) don't bother them either.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Here's a picture of my 40g "shrimp" tank.

In addition to the over 120 Cherry Red shrimp (plus 7 pregnant female's worth of additions on the way) it houses:

14 Cardinal Tetras
6 Rummy Nose Tetras
6 Blue Flame Tetras
2 Pearl Gouramis
1 Black Molly
5 Cory agassizii
2 Otos
1 SAE
In the past this tank also housed 6 Congo Tetras, a Flame Gourami, and an assortment of Guppies (all of whom have since been transferred to my 125g tank).

The Black Molly will occationally chase a shrimp off of an algae wafer, and some of the Tetras like to chase shrimp in mid-water, but no one eats them...and I've seen 1/8" long shrimp babies out in the open on the Riccia.

My 125 gallon tank also has a growing shrimp population and more fish than I care to list here [smilie=l: , but does include Dwarf Neon and Bosemani Rainbowfish as well as some Pineapple Swordtails.

So definitely stay away from Cichlids and larger catfishes (non-Corys). After that I really can't say what fish are shrimp-safe.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the input! Everything at this point depends on what I do first...get shrimp or get fish 

--Mike


----------



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> OK...I'm going to be getting shrimp soon (Crystal Reds or Cherries or both). They are going into a 10g that already has a ton of moss in it. I've been thinking of making this a shrimp only tank, but also was thinking about something small. Maybe Killies or something else.
> 
> What would YOU put in a 10g shrimp tank to add some diversity?


Lamp eye killi(small species) would do fine with shrimps.

Hatchet tetra(please cover your tank).

Small pencil fish, such as coral red or epesi pencil. Pencils might be able to 
catch some baby shrimps, but won't harm the population.

Tiny Rasboras, such as Boraras brigittae.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

In my 10gallon shrimp tank, I have 5 neon tetras. I am having an explosion of cherry baby population right now. I hope the neons won't be interested in other shrimp babies either, especially the crystal reds(have one pregnant female right now).


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Sha,
Riccia or Java Moss are a baby shrimp's best friend.  In my big tank they also hide under the Glosso/Marselia canopy.

Aren't you growing HC in that tank?


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Bill, I do have plenty of hiding places in the tank. but I heard baby crystal red/bee shrimps are bold and don't hide much. Anyway, many tiny cherry babies are now in the open and the neons don't bother them, so it is probably not a problem. oh, I found a SECOND pregant crystal red, yeeeeeeeeh!


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

shalu said:


> Bill, I do have plenty of hiding places in the tank. but I heard baby crystal red/bee shrimps are bold and don't hide much. Anyway, many tiny cherry babies are now in the open and the neons don't bother them, so it is probably not a problem. oh, I found a SECOND pregant crystal red, yeeeeeeeeh!


Well, considering the amount of tetras I have in my 'shrimp' tank, I'm not surprised that your shrimp babies are left alone.

Oh, and class, today's word is "Sharing." ;-)


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

bharada said:


> Oh, and class, today's word is "Sharing." ;-)


 And you're doing a wonderful job of it, Bill. Thank you artyman:


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi turbomkt,

If you want to breed the baby shrimps. It is good to have just a no-fish tank. Otherwise, it is quite hard to get high survivor rate of baby shrimp. Fishes like tetra, pencil, lamp eyes...etc. They all like to get the baby shrimp into their stomach.

Trust me...i tried before. CRS is not a cheap stuff to feed your tetra or other fishes.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The 'least killifish' (H. formosa) will be OK with your shrimp. I have these and endlers in a 10 gal with cherries, and the cherry pop is definitely going up. I also have cherries in all other tanks which also house cardinal tetras, guppies, sae's, cories, rasboras and ottoes.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Once again, thanks for all of the comments. I'll probably be going shrimp only to start with. I may then try something out with a new tank after that (My wife doesn't realize that aquarium tanks breed, too)!

--Mike


----------

